# [SOLVED] Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 driver problems



## mattnuttall (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi,

Would really appreciate any help with my problem. I am trying to upgrade my stock 1397 WLAN card with a new Intel Advanced-N 6235 however on using the driver "BT_2.6.1212_v32.exe" from Intel's site for my Inspiron 1545 laptop running Vista 32-bit. The driver install's fine and the bluetooth works correctly however the Wireless adapter does not work nor is it recognised by device manager as it just shows as "Network Controller". I have tried many different drivers and am unsure what to do next.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Regards
Matt


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 driver problems*

The only reliable and recommended place to get drivers for a laptop is from the manufacturers website. They often alter the drivers to function with their implementation of the hardware.

Based on what you are seeing, the drivers are not installing correctly or they don't/won't work with the chipset in the laptop.


----------



## supportpc (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 driver problems*

Drivers for Inspiron 1545

Install the suitable drivers for your Laptop.


----------



## mattnuttall (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 driver problems*

Thanks for your help, I have decided to upgrade my laptop to Windows 7 Home Premium and the card is working perfectly now. 

Cheers


----------

